# Audi TT cruise control?



## CH_TT (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Looking to get an audi tt,

most have the usual extras im looking for xneons,bose sound system....

none seem to have cruise control? 
did the audi's have cruise control as an optional extra? if so what years would have them?

cheers
charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes Cruise was an option and you can get it fitted if the TT you find has not got it already should cost about £175


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Think all years had it as an option, mines a 01 and had it from the factory. Don't restrict yourself to trying to find one with it, you could be looking a while. I just got lucky ;-)

Like it's been said, fairly easy to retrofit by fitting the cc left stalk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT02TOY (Oct 4, 2010)

I got audi sat nav and i think its cruise control has a stick like the indicator one with a big slider switch ?


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Mine came with cruise as well, but tbh i never use it anyway. Always nice to have it though


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Chris**** said:


> Mine came with cruise as well, but tbh i never use it anyway. Always nice to have it though


I find it great for slow roads here in Ireland, there's so many roads that are 80kmh (50mph) that you could be on for half an hour and it's just so easy to speed because u feel you're barely moving. Stick on the cruise and away you go! Same for long motorway drives ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AwesomeHassan (Jun 7, 2011)

CH_TT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking to get an audi tt,
> 
> ...


Hello Charlie,
Just to let you know we can install cruise control on a Audi TT MK1 for £120.00 Inc vat.
I hope that helps.

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeHassan said:


> CH_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Along with many others I had Awesome fit mine when the VAT was 17% (now 20% :x ) this is a bargain at £120 fitted


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Agree with Les. I use mine all the time and of all the £1000's I've spent on the car I'd say this was the most useful £120. I've since had it fitted to every car I drive.


----------

